
How to Opt Out of Twitter's New Privacy Settings - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/how-opt-out-twitters-new-privacy-settings
======
tedivm
One of the things this mentions is that you can view what data Twitter has on
you already, and viewing it has remarkably entertaining for just how bad their
data is.

* I am apparently between the age of 13 and 55. They've really narrowed that down.

* I'm a male (the only accurate thing on here).

* I'm a corporate mom who is interested in eco friendly vehicles as well as full size SUVs.

* I own a domestic car, a luxury domestic vehicle and an imported luxury vehicle.

* I am looking to purchase three different types of vehicles.

* I am a senior citizen.

* I'm a millennial.

* I'm in generation x.

* My income is 125k, but my discretionary spending is $200k.

If this is really what they're sharing and how they're targeting their
advertising then I've grossly overestimated their ability to datamine.

~~~
marak830
Is that because of the auto opt out(note I heard it was automatic, one of the
browsers? Too busy to research properly atm sorry)?

------
breakingcups
You know, I've been looking at the Twitter settings and, compared to some
other internet behemoths, it actually doesn't seem that bad. At least they are
communicating clearly about everything they do and allow all opt-outs.

Thanks to the comment in this thread I went to
[https://twitter.com/settings/your_twitter_data](https://twitter.com/settings/your_twitter_data)
and got the list of advertiser data and it's actually a bit enlightening.

A cross-platform standard could still be better of course.

~~~
scalio
The thing that stood out to me was the 'Disable all' button. I don't know how
that compares to other platforms, but it's a good feature to have.

------
fgrimes
Done. But looking at the individual settings made me chuckle. Is this supposed
to be bad?

Twitter could sure learn a lot from Facebook (and others) about how to be
evil. Try harder, guys--you're not even approaching a 2 on the Orwellian
scale.

------
notum
Twitter seems to have changed that button into "Sounds good, review", which
brings you to the settings page where not everything is checked.

Personalization and data setting was off by default for me.

They may not know how to make money but they sure do extinguish fires quickly.

~~~
nkozyra
> They may not know how to make money but they sure do extinguish fires
> quickly.

In fact, those things may be connected.

------
a_imho
It would be nice to have a plain text description of the privacy policies and
visual diffs of the changes.

------
dredmorbius
Is there a host list (or better, CIDR range) that can be blocked to avoid this
nonsense?

~~~
scalio
You can only prevent entire java script files from reaching your browser by
blocking domains, which is not helpful when js is required for functionality.
I use umatrix and noscript. Both are set to block by default and tediously
kept updated.

Google has recently started undermining my efforts on YouTube by sending ads
over the same connections as actual video data. The shitty truth is that at
the moment, there are no practical ways for the end user to properly manage
the execution of other people's code on their machines that happens through
app stores and browsers (including binaries downloaded with them).

~~~
dredmorbius
On Android, uMatrix / uBlock aren't available for Chrome. I make heavy use of
a router-based blocklist.

Otherwise, food for thought:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/6bgowu/what_if...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/6bgowu/what_if_the_web_was_filesystemaccessible/)

~~~
scalio
Check out ipfs.io

~~~
dredmorbius
Familiar with it. Swear I'd already included it as an extant system, though
apparently not.

Thanks!

